# que hi= on



## Azzurra

Hola chic@s 

Una frase como ésta: _No ha vist mai cap pel·lícula, vostè, que hi sortís un portaavions?_, ¿es normativamente correcta, es incorrecta o se utiliza en un registro coloquial? 

(Disculpad la pregunta, parece un juego de premios... , pero no se me ocurre otra manera de formularla...)

Gracias, como siempre


----------



## huts

Hola, 
Em sembla que també podries dir:
_No ha vist mai cap pel·lícula, vostè, en què sortís un portaavions?_La següent a mi també em sona bé, tot i que l'"on" és millor reservar-lo per als llocs:_
No ha vist mai cap pel·lícula, vostè, on sortís un portaavions?_
Salutacions,
Capannina


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Azzurra said:


> Hola chic@s
> 
> Una frase como ésta: _No ha vist mai cap pel·lícula, vostè, que hi sortís un portaavions?_, ¿es normativamente correcta, es incorrecta o se utiliza en un registro coloquial?



No, no és normativament correcta, només una forma col·loquial.


----------



## 26naitsirc

MarieSuzanne said:


> No, no és normativament correcta, només una forma col·loquial.


Vols dir? Seria bo citar la norma que ho expliqui car a mi no em sona gens malament.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

La norma diu que el relatiu _que_ només pot fer de subjecte, complement directe o complement circumstancial de temps. Col·loquialment s'utilitza per a aquesta funció, però, com que *no* indica lloc, s'ha de complementar amb _hi_. El que correspon és utilitzar els relatius de lloc: _on, en què, en el qual. _(Ruaix i Vinyet, _Català 2 / Morfologia i sintaxi)
_


----------



## betulina

Hola,

Jo estic completament d'acord amb Huts i MarieSuzanne. Només hi volia afegir que el relatiu 'que' és l'únic relatiu col·loquial que fem servir en català, combinat amb els pronoms que ens calen per donar-hi un sentit o un altre, com diu la MarieSuzanne. Per això no et sona malament, 26naitsirc. 
És un ús totalment genuí. El que no és ni normatiu ni un col·loquial correcte és el calc del castellà "*en la que" (*No has vist mai cap pel·lícula en la que sortís un portaavions?).

Salut!


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Naitsirc, fixa't que seria com dir en castellà _una película *que en ella* sale... _


----------



## Azzurra

Fantástico chic@s... mucho más de lo que necesitaba saber...  ¡Muchísimas gracias!


----------



## avellanainphilly

Estic d'acord amb vosaltres que és una forma absolutament genuïna. Simplement pertany al registre col·loquial. 
Sobre la pregunta sobre si és normativa o no, suposo que la única manera de resoldre-la és veure que n'ha dit l'IEC (si és que n'ha dit res...). Potser estic equivocada, però que jo sàpiga els llibres de'n Ruaix no constitueixen normativa, no?


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Que jo sàpiga, no hi ha una gramàtica de l'IEC. I els llibres de Ruaix són els que es recomenen per a preparar els exàmens superiors de la Generalitat.


----------



## Interfecte

És cert que no hi ha una gramàtica definitiva de l'IEC, encara. Però al seu web ja s'hi pot consultar la versió elaborada fins al moment. Tot i que ja adverteixen a la seva presentació que és provisional. Aquí la teniu:

http://www2.iec.cat/institucio/seccions/Filologica/gramatica/default.asp


----------



## 26naitsirc

Gràcies a tots pels aclariments


----------



## ryba

26naitsirc said:


> Vols dir? Seria bo citar la norma que ho expliqui car a mi no em sona gens malament.



No he pogut trobar res al respecte en la Proposta per a un estàndard oral de la llengua  catalana, II. Morfologia, però ací es toca una mica el tema:

« La norma occitana admet una construcció que no és admesa en català normatiu, tot i que és molt viva en català popular: l’ús de _que_, sumat a algun altre element que el duplica, en comptes de les construccions amb _qual _o _qué_. (...)

_L’ostal ont demòri _o _l’ostal que i demòri_
(‘La casa en què / en la qual / on visc’)

(...) » [Elements bàsics de llengua occitana © Generalitat de Catalunya]


----------

